# 3 way joint



## GrahamIreland (30 Jun 2020)

Hi I'm planning on doing a coffee table round and would like to have 3 leg design. Prob bridle joint on outside but all meeting at centre. How is it best to meet at centre or overlap? They'd be 120 degrees each.

Graham


----------



## MikeG. (30 Jun 2020)

Draw it Graham, or post a link to something similar. It's hard to understand precisely what you are aiming for.


----------



## AndyT (30 Jun 2020)

Do you mean you want horizontal braces between the legs, which overlap at the centre?
Like this







From http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/ ... s/_g_T.htm


----------



## Steliz (30 Jun 2020)

Maybe like this -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vd2P0PeXB8


----------



## woodbloke66 (30 Jun 2020)

Here's some I did on a Japanese floor lamp a few years ago:






Not too difficult  - Rob


----------



## Racers (30 Jun 2020)

I made some 3 legged occasional tables and did a decorative spline in the middle.



VIV_5442_00005_zpsbe816cbe by Racers, on Flickr

And a disk at the bottom.



VIV_5443_00006_zps9982469f by Racers, on Flickr



VIV_5445_zps3a37c51f by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## GrahamIreland (30 Jun 2020)

Sorry ya should of scratched it Mike.
It's a bit what like Pete suggested but maybe somekind of overlap?


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Jun 2020)

A much less structurally important version on a lamp I made. I incorporated a brass plate as I was worried about strength. There are a few other suggestions from others in the thread.. 

Fitz


----------



## GrahamIreland (1 Jul 2020)

Or with some kind of overlap or joinery perhaps...


----------



## Racers (1 Jul 2020)

I just remembered another 3 way joint, my dining table stretcher, its made with a home made 3 ply spline. 
Made from beech a thin ply each side of a thicker one.



DSC_0119 by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## TheTiddles (1 Jul 2020)

I have a coffee table with that joint between 3 legs butt-mitred together 2x3 in elm. It’s got 2 sodding great 3-way loose tenons made from 18mm birch ply glued with epoxy, solid it is.

Aidan


----------

